# GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung



## Lurchi (15. März 2006)

Hallo an alle !

Bin durch meine Google-Suche nach ner deutschen Bedienungsanleitung auf dieses recht interessante Forum gestolpert und hoffe hier kann mir jemand diesbezüglich helfen! 
Da wir wieder mal im Mai nach Norge reisen werden und aus schlechten Erfahrungen wissen das man das Meer nicht mit nem Ententeich vergleichen sollte, habe ich mir von einem Bekannten ein Garmin GPS 12, Software Version 4.0 ausgeliehen um unseren Sicherheitssandard etwas zu erhöhen.
Leider hat das Gerät keine deutsche Menüführung bzw. nur ne englische Gebrauchsanleitung ! Da ich mit meinem schlechten Schulenglisch zwar ne recht grobe Übersetzung hinbekomme aber trotzdem noch nicht so richtig klar komme mit dem Gerät wäre ich für jede Hilfe dankbar ! Habe auch schon in Erfahrung gebracht das man die Geräte updaten kann jedoch fehlt das optionale Datenkabel dazu. Hat jemand Rat wo man ne deutsche Anleitung herbekommt ?

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## hermit3 (15. März 2006)

*AW: GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung*

Habe selber auch keine Anleitung aber u kannst unter Einstellungen bei deinem GPS 12 die deutsche Sprache einstellen und schon ist alles ok.


----------



## Lurchi (15. März 2006)

*AW: GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung*

Ist auf Grund des Softwarestandes leider nicht möglich -> keine Sprachauswahl ! Trotzdem Danke !
Hoffe es findet sich noch jemand mit nützlichen Info`s ! ;+


----------



## AndreL (15. März 2006)

*AW: GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung*

Hi,
die Deutsche Sprache wurde erst mit der Softwareversion 4.5 Integriert. Also nix Deutsch mit v4.0! Die v4 ist übrigens die Grundversion, also die älteste Software für diese 12er Serie. Updaten auf v4.6 ist problemlos mit jedem PC der eine Serielle Schnittstelle besitzt möglich. Voraussetzung ist ein passendes Datenkabel. 
Soweit zum einfachen Teil. Mit der Anleitung wird es schon schwieriger. Es ist NICHT MÖGLICH auf legalem Weg eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für das Gerät zu bekommen! Das liegt daran das es keine deutsche Anleitung für das 12er (wie auch für alle anderen Garmin Geräte) von GARMIN gibt. Die Deutschsprachigen Bedienungsanleitungen werden von den Importeuren im Deutschsprachigen Raum (GPS GmbH/DE, Puls/AT und Bucher+Walt SA/CH) eigenständig hergestellt und sind NICHT nachträglich erhältlich, damit soll der Markt von US Importgeräten abgeschottet werden. Möglich und legal ist es wenn du dir die Englische Anleitung übersetzen läßt, aber das ist wohl etwas aufwändig. 
Ich habe die Möglichkeit ein Softwareupdate für ein 12er (und alle anderen Garmins) durchzuführen. Woher kommst du denn? Villeicht währe das ja ne Möglichkeit für dich.


----------



## AndreL (15. März 2006)

*AW: GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung*

Ups, gesehen Thüringen, das ist natürlich etwas weit! Denn kann ich dir nur anbieten das du mir das Gerät schickst und ich ein Update durchführe. Natürlich kostenlos, mußt nur Porto übernehmen.


----------



## Lurchi (15. März 2006)

*AW: GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung*

Joo, danke Andre für das Angebot aber Hamburg ist wirklich etwas weit  
Das mit dem Datenkabel und der Softwareversion hatte ich schon in Erfahrung gebracht und deswegen mal hier wegen ner deutschen Bedienungsanleitung gepostet. Verschicken werd ich das Gerät wohl nicht da es ja nicht mir gehört. Aber nochmals Danke für das Angebot. #h 
Da werd ich wohl mal ne Übersetzungssoftware über die englische Version jagen müssen (obwohl da oft Müll rauskommt  ) oder auf weitere Antworten warten müssen ! |rolleyes


----------



## Kvikne (15. März 2006)

*AW: GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung*



			
				Lurchi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle !
> 
> Hat jemand Rat wo man ne deutsche Anleitung herbekommt ?
> 
> Danke im Voraus !


 
Hallo Lurchi, 

Ich habe ein GPS 12 und eine Deutsche Anleitung.

Die Deutsche Anleitung habe ich über Garmin Deutschland kostenlos#6  auf Anforderung bekommen ( Ist jetzt allerdings etwas länger her.)
Software ist 4.53. 
Wenn Du bei Garmin nicht zurecht kommst melde Dich einfach noch einmal.
Ggf. mache ich Dir Kopien.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Lurchi (16. März 2006)

*AW: GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung*

Ok Danke Günter, habe kurz vorher ein ähnliches Hilfeangebot bekommen und warte erst mal auf Antwort. Falls es wieder Erwarten nix werden sollte melde ich mich nochmal bei Dir ! Nochmals Danke, super Hilfsbereitschaft hier im Forum ! #6 

Gruß Lurchi


----------



## AndreL (16. März 2006)

*AW: GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung*



			
				Kvikne schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lurchi,
> 
> Ich habe ein GPS 12 und eine Deutsche Anleitung.
> 
> ...



@Günter

Stimmt vor einigen Jahren gabs noch Deutsche Anleitungen von der GPS GmbH. Das ist jetzt nicht mehr so. Mit dem Angebot der Kopien solltest du sehr sehr vorsichtig sein, das ist defenitiv Illegal sowas schreibt man nicht offen in einem Forum, da kannst du gleich selbstgebrannte DVDs anbieten.

@All
Nochmal am Rande, es gibt KEIN Garmin Deutschland!!!!!!! Die dichteste Garmin Niederlassassung ist:

Garmin (Europe) Ltd.
Unit 5, The Quadrangle
Abbey Park Industrial Estate
Romsey, Hampshire
SO51 9DL, UK
Phone: 44 1794-519944
0808 2380000
Fax: 44 1794-519222

Es gibt auch nur eine weitere Garmin Niederlassund weltweit, Garmin Asia Corporation, sowie die "Mutterfirma" Garmin international Incorporatet.

Die Firma die "oft" als Garmin Deutschland genannt wird hat mit Garmin Int. nichts zu tun, ausser das sie Garmin Geräte importieren.
Das hier ist die korrekte Bezeichnung der Firma:

GPS Gesellschaft für professionelle Satellitennavigation mbH
Lochhamer Schlag 5a
82166 Gräfelfing (bei München)
Telefon: 0049-89-858364-0
Telefax: 0049-89-858364-44
E-Mail:
Internet: www.gps-nav.de 

Diese Tatsache bringt mehrere "Besonderheiten" mit sich. Wobei die wichtigsten sind.
1. Die GPS Gmbh repariert keine Geräte dessen Herkunft nicht Gräfeling ist (Auslieferungsort). Bedeutet, keine Rechnung eines offiziellen DE Händlers oder eine falsche Basiskarte und das Gerät muß nach GB geschickt werden, auf eigene Kosten.
2. Probleme bei Kartenupdates, da diese Updates über den jeweiligen Importeur des Landes statfinden.


----------



## Litty1978 (16. März 2006)

*AW: GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung*

Interessanter Thread! Ich habe ein ganz altes GPS 12 mit der Software Version 3.52 (1996). Hat man bei dem Gerät überhaupt eine Chance auf ein Update? Es gibt hier ja nur den 4 poligen Anschlussstecker an der Rückseite des Gerätes.


----------



## AndreL (16. März 2006)

*AW: GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung*



			
				Litty1978 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanter Thread! Ich habe ein ganz altes GPS 12 mit der Software Version 3.52 (1996). Hat man bei dem Gerät überhaupt eine Chance auf ein Update? Es gibt hier ja nur den 4 poligen Anschlussstecker an der Rückseite des Gerätes.



Hi,
ein Update für dein Gerät ist genauso durchfürbar wie bei allen anderen 12ern. Allerdings hast du eine andere Serie des 12er dessen aktuelle Softwareversion 3.53 ist und sich auch nicht auf die 4.xx Versionen updaten läßt. 
Wie bereits erwähnt, für ein Update braucht man das passende Datenkabel für das Gerät und einen Windows PC mit serieller oder USB Schnittstelle je nach Art des Datenkabels. Der 4 Polige Anschluss auf der Rückseite deines Gerätes ist eine kombinierte serielle Strom/Daten Schnittstelle.


----------



## Litty1978 (16. März 2006)

*AW: GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung*

Danke für die Antwort! Also gibt es wohl für diesen Typ keine Updates (mehr)?  Ist ja auch schon recht alt (10 Jahre) und es kommt mir so vor als ob das Gerät auch nicht mehr so einwandfrei die Position bestimmt. Einige Features wie Sonnenauf- und untergangszeit am Positionsort werden auch nicht mehr angezeigt. Hat wohl auch was mit der veralteten Software zu tun oder? Wahrscheinlich hilft nur der Kauf eines neuen Gerätes...


----------



## AndreL (16. März 2006)

*AW: GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung*



			
				Litty1978 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort! Also gibt es wohl für diesen Typ keine Updates (mehr)?  Ist ja auch schon recht alt (10 Jahre) und es kommt mir so vor als ob das Gerät auch nicht mehr so einwandfrei die Position bestimmt. Einige Features wie Sonnenauf- und untergangszeit am Positionsort werden auch nicht mehr angezeigt. Hat wohl auch was mit der veralteten Software zu tun oder? Wahrscheinlich hilft nur der Kauf eines neuen Gerätes...



Doch, das Update auf V3.53 ist möglich. Oft bringt es sogar etwas die aktuelle Software (oder neuer) erneut aufzuspielen um Fehler wie ein fehlen einzelner Funktionen wieder herzustellen. Auch dir kann ich anbieten das du mir dein Gerät zusendest und ich die Software aktualisiere, sowie im Servicemenü nach eventuellen Fehlern schaue. 
Ein neues Gerät kannst du dir immernoch kaufen. Wobei das 12er weiterhin ein Top Grät ist dessen Robustheit auch von aktuellen GPS'r nur sehr selten erreicht wird. Von den Funktionen her kann das 12er immernoch mit sehr vielen aktuellen Geräten mithalten.


----------



## Kunze (16. März 2006)

*AW: GPS 12, deutsche Anleitung*

Hallo!

Ich hab auch mal ein 12er Garmin gehabt.

Das Datenkabel liegt bei mir noch rum...  #h


----------

